# 2 new projects!



## Tmerema (Jun 12, 2014)

I am a new member, just picked up a couple 50's Schwinns to get myself back into the game. I found a 57 Starlet for my girlfriend, all original paint (mint green and pale pink). This one I'm sure of, has the correct parts minus the headlight and truss rods, just needs some love to be back in riding shape. Now, my question is about the boys bike I picked up a week or so later. It looks like a 52 standard (Serial F76518), no rear rack, no light, just a basic bike. Has the center-logo chain guard, but the rims are confusing me a bit. New Departure drop center front, New Departure rear (haven't looked closely for numbers yet) but they are not flat across like an S2. They peak in the center by the spokes. I realize pictures are worth a thousand words, but that'll have to wait until I get home. In the mean time, anyone have any info? I've been into bikes for a long time, but never restoration. I mainly built customs, so I was not concerned about proper equipment and such. But now I'd like to get more into the revival aspect of this hobby. Thanks in advance!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 12, 2014)

it's a long shot without pics for sure.where is the serial number located? under the crank or rear dropout?and it's been around for many years and alot of things get swapped out over time.especially wheels,bars,pedals,etc.


----------



## Tmerema (Jun 12, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> it's a long shot without pics for sure.where is the serial number located? under the crank or rear dropout?and it's been around for many years and alot of things get swapped out over time.especially wheels,bars,pedals,etc.




# is located on the bottom bracket. I'm hoping to get some pics of both tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Tmerema (Jun 13, 2014)

*Picture update*

Here is the 52-


----------



## Tmerema (Jun 13, 2014)

And the Starlet-


----------



## Tmerema (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm hitting Kratefest in Sycamore, IL this weekend to see if I can dig up some truss rods and a light for the Starlet. That one goes first since it was my GF's Mother's Day gift. Then I can start on the 52. I'm thinking of a full repaint on the 52, simply due to the heavy pitting on the frame. I hate to repaint the Starlet, but you know how girls are. They like shiny. But the end result will be 2 sweet old bikes that get ridden a lot! I might turn this into a progress thread, so stay tuned.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 13, 2014)

Blue one is a DX model.  Base model with a crank from a Shelby or something.  Nice little green Starlet.


----------



## Tmerema (Jun 13, 2014)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Blue one is a DX model.  Base model with a crank from a Shelby or something.  Nice little green Starlet.




Hmm guess I didn't know they made the DX in 52? But my knowledge of Schwinns goes only as far as Google can take me.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 13, 2014)

Curved lower top bar is DX.


----------



## Tmerema (Jun 13, 2014)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Curved lower top bar is DX.




Well, I'll add that one to my knowledge database. Thx!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is your bike in the 52 catalog
http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_04.html


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2014)

Well I'm totally confused. Your SN is a 1952 number but it's on the bottom bracket, not the rear dropout. And the rims are drop centers not S-2's


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 13, 2014)

I have heard there were some 52's with the stamping on the BB.  First I have ever seen in person. I had to check it also.  It is what it is I guess.  Crank was replaced.  Perhaps the wheels also?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ozark Flyer said:


> I have heard there were some 52's with the stamping on the BB.  First I have ever seen in person. I had to check it also.  It is what it is I guess.  Crank was replaced.  Perhaps the wheels also?





Hmmm, another weird transition period . That number was recorded Nov. 21, 1952. Pretty late in the year so I'd think that DX would actually be a 1953 model.


----------

